# CLOWNFISH have Arrived - Captive Bred, Select Corals (Zoas and Chalices).....



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

Orange & White, Black & White, Black & Orange - Halloween Themed Event.

Captive Bred Clownfish (Common and Designer) Have Arrived:

Ocellaris - Standard
Black Ocellaris
True Perculas
"Bullet Hole" - Ocellaris complex
"Frostbite" - Ocellaris complex
"Helmet Picasso" - Percula complex
"Onyx Picasso" - Percula complex
"Pearl Eye" - Clarkii complex
Select Bonded, & Mated, Bonded Pairs of Clownfish (Mocha, Percula, Ocellaris)
Blue Stripe Neon Gobies - Captive Bred
Yellow Watchman Gobies - Captive Bred

Algagen Tisbe Copepods
Algagen Tangerine Copepods
Algagen Phycopure Reef Blend

http://s410.photobucket.com/user/CoralReefShop/slideshow/Clownfish%20103015

Select Orange Chalices and Variety of Zoas


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Heyo, are the captive bred clowns kept in their own system (ie, away from communicable disease)? I don't want to go through the effort of qt


----------



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi there. You bring up a good question and good point. However; the short and long answer to your question is unfortunately, "No." There are currently 3 different and separate fish systems. With an influx of fish from around the globe there is no guarantee of a pathogen free environment.

That being said; it may be worth while addressing and looking into a system that is specific to captive bred fish in cases such as this. As always; there is weighing of "textbook and theory" v.s. "application and reality".


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

If the answer to that question was yes I would already be in my car and on my way to Burlington.... 
I will however most certainly see you next week. Hopefully some nice clowns will still be there. 
What is the price range on these fancy clowns?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Coral Reef Shop said:


> Hi there. You bring up a good question and good point. However; the short and long answer to your question is unfortunately, "No." There are currently 3 different and separate fish systems. With an influx of fish from around the globe there is no guarantee of a pathogen free environment.


Yeah, I figured so much, but thought it might be worth a chance.



Coral Reef Shop said:


> As always; there is weighing of "textbook and theory" v.s. "application and reality".


I'm all about theory


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Yeah, I figured so much, but thought it might be worth a chance.
> 
> I'm all about theory


I wonder if you could have them ordered for their next shipment? Pick them up still in the bag.


----------

